# 1st Infetility clinic appointment, depressing update



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all,
  Its our very first appointment at the Leeds infertility clinic tommorow . I'm really nervous about taking everything in and asking the right questions. What are anyone elses experiences of the first app. (good and bad) and what questions should I be asking (apart from the obvious, what can you do for us, when will that happen etc) Has anyone else been treated at his clinic?
Wish me luck!
Wendycat
Xx


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all,
  Thought since I had started this post, I would update it. I was right to be nervous, it was a horrible experience. The waiting room(at least the part we saw) is out moded and uncomfortable, with a big patronising notice board with all the DOs and DON'Ts of getting pregnant. The consultant was nice, if a little bit up his own a**e.
  He took our details, then told us that because the clomid had regulated my cycle he would advise me to do at least 6 months of it (I need to pick 2 more cycle's worth from my consultant) He told me, given my clinical details that it looked like I didn't ovulate unmedicated. (Gutted - 3 years and 4 months of TTC wasted) he has asked DH to do another sperm test which will tell us the quality of his sperm and whether there is any point in continuing. I need a glucose tolerance test and some more blood hormone tests, but that cannot be done until the course of clomid is completed. He may want to check that my tubes are clear too. 
  The good news was that we got on the waiting list at all. All IVF is being cancelled from the 30th January. 
The bad news is, because of the funding crisis and the fact that they have run out of money until April, what would normally be an 18 month to 2 year waiting list is actually (he predicts) about 3 years. Oh yes, and you only get one chance. 3 years waiting for 1 chance at ICSI. He says that we can self fund treatment up to 3 times between now and then, but without the drugs it costs £3000, Probably another £1000 for the drugs? and if you want your embies freezing thats about £1000 too. We just don't have the money. We could get a loan I suppose. We are going to be looking at other private clinics and over seas treatment, but I just do not know.
I feel completly crushed. It feels like game over. Cried in starbucks today, cried all the way home. Dreading going to work tommorow because everyone is going to want to know what happened, just want to disapear. 
Wendycat
XXX


----------



## Lolly2 (Oct 5, 2006)

hi hun,

really sorry to hear about ur appointment   it is quite gutting but hopefully you may get some advice as to where u can go for treatment if u have 2 go private. i am currently undergoing blood tests etc.. as i don't ovulate naturally and i am dreading if they tell me i will need IVF as the list will be soooo long and there is no way i can afford private either. i hope u get some better news over the course of 2007, u never know wot could happen. 

ps. how come u need a glucose tolerance test I have never heard of that before, just beign nosey


----------



## Ruth1 (Jan 17, 2007)

I am sorry - thats sounds a dreadful visit. I hope the rest of the tests happen soon. FF has some good info on clinics as does the HFEA guide. Take good care of yourselves tonight and I hope work is not too punishing - could you take the day off and call in sick ?


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks girls, means a lot to me.
Lolly2 - Apparantly the glucose intolerance is linked to PCOS, I never heard of that either!
Ruth1 - I would love to take the day off tommorow, but we are absolutly snowed under, I might have to come home though, I have a feeling that I am going to get myself into a right state in the morning. 
  My sister just rang and was really sympathetic, cried down the phone. Am going to see her on Saturday and taking some wine. 
I could really do without being around babies or pregnant women right now, but I promised my friend that I would go and see her newborn tommorow, and I'm having my hair done on Saturday morning, my hairdresser is 6 months pregnant!  Don't feel like I can face anyone at all right now.
Thanks again
Wendy


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Thinking of you WendyCat and sending you a big hug.. it is so unfair that if you...take drugs etc you get treatment yet we suffer from something not self inflicted (and I know it becomes an addiction-but they have to take the initial option of starting in the first place!) and we can't get help for one of the most basic ..fundamental processes in life ..that means so much to your whole life.. wishing you lots of luck that clomid works before you need anything else wendycat.  Cat x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Wendy - yes the glucose intolerance is liked to PCOS or PCO (I have polycystic ovaries without the syndrome  )

Insist on a lap and dye BEFORE taking anymore clomid as whats the point if your tubes are blocked? (sorry if that sounds harsh hun)


Let us know how you get on.

Sarah


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Wendycat, I just wanted to say how sorry I am that you had such a horrible experience, I don't really know what to say apart from that I am sending you hugs      

The only other thing is, have you heard about IVM?  It's quite new but apparently it is most suitable for women under 36 with PCOS and the best news is it's apparently much cheaper than IVF because you don't need as many drugs.  The only place that offers it at the moment is John Radcliffe Hospital in Oxford, you could try having a chat with them?  Or there is a clinic in Denmark called Nordica which might even be cheaper, I have looked into flights and they are only £14.99 return!  I agree with Sarah S by the way, I would definitely try and have your tubes checked before having any more clomid, I wish I had done that myself now.  Try not to worry about having "wasted" 3 years TTC, you are still really young in terms of fertility and have years left!  

Take care of yourself and feel free to PM me if you need a chat...

Love from Sarah xxx


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Thankyou everyone!
  I have said this before, but I just do not know what I would do without this site! 
Sarahstewart - We are seeing the consultant at the beginning of March, so I will definatly be asking for a lap and dye, you are right, how much more gutted would I feel if I found out my tubes were blocked and even the clomid had been a waste of time!
Sarahpoo - What is IVM, I have never even heard of it! I will do some research on tinternet today i think.

I feel a little better today, my friend with the baby was quite sympathetic and everyone at work was really nice (burst into tears as soon as I got through the door!)
Going to have a nice relaxing weekend and then really start making lifestyle changes and pros and cons lists of various treatments (always feel better when I have a list!)
Thanks again
Wendycat
XXX


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Wendy
Keep your chin up sweetheart 
Its such a horrible rollercoast of emotions isnt it?  Have a look on the HFEA website, you can send for a free book which lists lots of clinics etc.   Unfortunately we got stuck on an NHS waiting list for 3 years (only one year gone) and we've decided to extend our morgage to pay private. Not ideal, but we just can't wait any longer, after 7 years of ttc.   You could also check the websites of your local PCT's and contact the patient liaison department to see if they can give you any guidance.
I have to say that I probably got more info from having a nosey round the FF forums than from anywhere else x


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Wendycat, glad you are feeling a bit better now... know what you mean about lists!  They give you a sense of "doing something", don't they.  IVM is where they take immature eggs from you very early in the cycle and mature them outside the womb before fertilising them.  It uses way less drugs than IVF.  I read about it in an article in the Times, if you go to their website and look for the bit on fertility you will probably find it, the article was called something like "Rival to IVF is safer and cheaper" and it was out late December or early January.  I would send you a link to it but I have no idea how to... duh.

Sarah xx


----------

